# Cost Effective Army To Start The Hobby



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll be posting a guide for each Race here for a cost effective way to get an army of it.

*Necrons

Battleforce*

Put in simple words, buy this and you will on your way to making a Necron army. It contains twenty Warriors, three Destroyers and five Scarab Swarms. So essentially by buying this Battleforce, you have your two complusory troop choices of Warriors (ten in each unit). The three Destroyers, a great unit for long range support for a beginning Necron army. The five
Scarab Swarms provide the speed and assault bite, you need. Overall the Battleforce is a great deal considering, it would cost you: $35 USD per Necron Warrior box and $20 USD per Destroyer. Just buying this separately would cost you $95 USA, which is more than the Battleforce, and you’re getting eight less Necron arriors and two Less Scarab Swarms.

Three Battleforces will provide you with sixty Warriors, nine Destroyers and
fifteen Scarab Swarms for $240 USD from GW, but if you go online, stores like Wargaming World can provide a 20-30% discount. This may seem like a lot to start with but it provides you with the basis of a full 1500 point army. You probably wont use all this stuff so here's some tips to save more money by converting. You've just save around $75 USD.

*Conversion Tips*

Heavy Destroyers = Destroyers with bigger guns, Yes? Well, get using your imagination and convert three Destroyers into Heavy Destroyers. Extend the guns, bulk them out.

Do you really need sixty Warriors? I think not. Convert 8 or so into Flayed Ones, by reposing them and making some claws, sculpt some flesh onto there backs. Convert another 8 or so into Immortals, modify the gun, bulk their shoulders out and you've just saved over $150 USD by creating your own Flayed Ones and Immortals.

You could buy a Lord or convert one. Depends if you want to, as those models are really nice and its only one model.

*Models generated from the three Battleforces.*

1 Necron Lord (Modified from a Necron Warrior)
8 Immortals (Modified from Necron Warriors)
8 Flayed Ones (Modified from Necron Warriors)
43 Warriors
15 Scarab Swarms
6 Destroyers
3 Heavy Destroyers (Modified from Destroyers)

Reasonable force isn't it. By buying more stuff like Wraiths, Destroyer Lord and a Monolith, you could end up with something similar to this list.

Necron Lord	Points:	180
Destroyer Body, Resurrection Orb, Warscythe

Immortals	Points:	168
6 Immortals with Gauss Blasters

Flayed Ones	Points:	144
8 Flayed Ones with Claws

Warriors	Points:	216
12 Warriors with Gauss Flayers 

Warriors	Points:	216
12 Warriors with Gauss Flayers 

Warriors	Points:	216
12 Warriors with Gauss Flayers 

Wraiths	Points:	123
3 Wraiths with Barbed Tail, Claws

Monolith	Points:	235

1500pt

And still have models left over, to mix in and run in a 2000pt list. Overall the first purchase of three Battleforces may seem a lot but it isn't really.

I'll add others soon.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

It really is alot easier though just to outright buy the models your self though, i bought one battle-force ( i got 28 warriors 3 destroyers and 7 scarab swamrs though ?????? )

Then i bought 9 immortals, 8 flayed ones, 2 lords 3 heavy destroyers and a nightbringer

It really is a cheep army to start off with though, your tips would help some one alot of they didnt want to buy all the models or couldnt afford it. Some people might be hopeless at converting and broke though.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Pickle. I think you made a small mistake...
It contains twenty eight Warriors, three Destroyers and seven Scarab Swarms.
Also wouldn't converting the models be hard. And Necrons Phase out if they lose too many people, so it'd be better to have a lot of warriors. 
Other then that it's pretty good


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

It's a good idea for the youngsters.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't know Necrons but if you are gonna continue on with other armies like CSMs and Eldar I'd be happy to help with my input.


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

> Then i bought 9 immortals, 8 flayed ones, 2 lords 3 heavy destroyers and a nightbringer
> 
> It really is a cheep army to start off with though, your tips would help some one alot of they didnt want to buy all the models or couldnt afford it. Some people might be hopeless at converting and broke though.


That is not cheap. Holy crap!! That's at the least 350 bucks for way less. I like the three battle forces idea better.
More bang for your buck.

Heck get the warrior phalanx for 200. That's an even better deal I think because you get a monolith and a lord with two battle forces. 1500 pts in a box.:good:


----------



## willem the beterthan (Dec 28, 2008)

budget 40k sounds like a armord companey made of paper tanks 

neckrons are sweat but a few to maney blast templats and its fase out time


----------

